# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  یک سوال در مورد کد sql

## ghaum110

سلام
من می خواهم عمل Attach کردن را که در sql استفاده می شود را در یک زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم 
برای این کار باید از چه کدی استفاده کنم؟


متشکرم

----------


## S.Azish

دوست عزیز، برای اینکار میتونی از آبجکت اس کیو ال استفاده کنی یا از وی بی اسکریپت

Dim oMSDEserver
Dim strTmp

Set oMSDEserver = CreateObject&#40;"SQLDMO.SQLServer"&#41;
oMSDEserver.Connect ".", "sa", ""

strTmp = oMSDEserver.AttachDBWithSingleFile&#40;"Test", "C&#58;\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\DATA\Test.MDF"&#41;

oMSDEserver.Disconnect

----------

